
Xcode Playground + TDD = PlaygroundTDD - chrisscholly
https://github.com/WhiskerzAB/PlaygroundTDD
======
chrisscholly
PlaygroundTDD enables you to use TDD directly on Xcode Playground during your
development process. If your development workflow is based on Playground, sure
you will save a huge amount of time by using our helper!

